# [HOWTO] Xorg 6.8 + trasparenze +shadow

## jsoft

Dopo aver bestemmiato su tutti i forum possibili, ho trovato questo mini-HOWTO:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Tranparency

è molto breve, scritto bene e sopratutto dopo averlo messo in pratica...le cose funzionano.

In fondo c'è anche un link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221610

che spiega come applicare una patch non ufficiale per abilitare trasparenze & shadow direttamente all'interno di KDE, ma non l'ho ancora provato.

Confermo per esperienza diretta che i fortunati possessori di schede nVIDIA possono ovviare ai rallentamenti con l'opzione:

```
Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
```

citata anche nell' HOWTO, mentre i possessori, come me, di schede ATI possono (per il momento) attaccarsi al famoso tram.

ciauz

----------

## !equilibrium

grazie per la segnalazione, adesso provo l'HOWTO

comunque faccio una precisazione, l'opzione:

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

non è solo un opzione per nVIDIA, ma anche per ATI, che la supporta senza problema... poi il fatto che i driver ATI in genere faccia ca**re non vuol dire che non vada inserita...

[TIP]posto anche qui: per i chipset basati su SiS, l'opzione in questione diventa:

Option      "RenderAcceleration" "true"

----------

## Raffo

mi chiedo se sia possibile lavorarci con queste trasparenze....penso siano fastidiose a livello visivo...quelli che hanno provato sanno dirmi se i miei dubbi sono fondati??

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mi chiedo se sia possibile lavorarci con queste trasparenze....penso siano fastidiose a livello visivo...quelli che hanno provato sanno dirmi se i miei dubbi sono fondati??

 

a mio parere le trasparenze sono molto utili, io uso un sacco di console e con le trasparenze posso averle meglio sotto controllo, in + mi è possibile sbirciare meglio le console nascoste ed è pratico quando si deve copiare qualcosa...

IMHO... per me sono molto utili

----------

## assente

Credo che le trasparenze abbiamo senso solo sulle finestre che non hanno il focus, ma alla fine metacity le gestisce?

----------

## assente

è la prima volta che vedo l'opzione RENDER ed era quella che mi mancava.. cmq qui con un athlon 1700 e GeForce2 MX/MX 400 ombre + trasparenze sono usabilissime, al pari delle finestre senza. UIAU!!! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

m'ha dato un'errore strano sull'ebuild...diceva qualcosa sul digest, nn ricordo bene...domanda: posso fare l'emerge di xorg da kde (e quindi con x avviato)??

----------

## assente

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> m'ha dato un'errore strano sull'ebuild...diceva qualcosa sul digest, nn ricordo bene...domanda: posso fare l'emerge di xorg da kde (e quindi con x avviato)??

 

si ma poi devi rientrare.. se hai xfree stai attento che dopo che unmergi xfree non puoi + aprire nuove finestre, devi aspettare che xorg sia installato

----------

## Raffo

@assente: nn ho xfree, ho la vecchia vers di xorg...domani mi metto all'opera ora nn ho tempo, domani si va a scuola  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raffo

voi come avete settato transset?? ogni volta che restarto x le impostazioni delle ombre e delle trasparenze nn rimangono salvate??

----------

## luna80

non so se sia il caso o meno, e questo non lo devo decidere io,...ma proporrei di mettere questa guida neglio how to (nei posto utilissimi), magari vicino a questa (X.org con trasparenze) così si vede subito che per xorg 6.8 c'è già l'ebuild.

cosa ne dici fedeliallalinea?

----------

## luna80

io ho alcuni problemi nel seguire questa guida (gentilmente consigliata da jsoft  :Smile:  ).

allora ho fatto il passaggio

```

# echo "x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge xcompmgr

```

ma dopo aver fatto questo mi dava il seguente errore

```

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "xcompmgr" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-misc/xcompmgr-0.1_pre20040821-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-misc/xcompmgr-0.1_pre20040821 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

allora ho pensato di fare un

```

# echo "x11-misc/xcompmgr" >>/etc/portage/package.unmask

# emerge xcomprmgr

```

e l'errore di stavolta era

```

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.902" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.902 (masked by: package.mask)

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-misc/xcompmgr-0.1_pre20040821-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

ecco, siccome non sono affatto sicura di ciò che ho fatto e non vorrei fare su casini, chiedo a qualcuno se ha voglia di spiegarmi cosa devo fare...

grazie mille

----------

## Benve

io di solto faccio un

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  xcompmgr

 o passo ad emerge proprio l'ebuild

----------

## GhePeU

l'opzione RENDER è inutile, viene abilitata di default

----------

## jsoft

 *Benve wrote:*   

> io di solto faccio un
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  xcompmgr
> 
>  o passo ad emerge proprio l'ebuild

 

Confermo quanto detto da Benve, sia xcompmgr che transset appartengono alla gerarchia "~x86" e quindi vanno trattati di conseguenza. Mi scuso per non averlo fatto presente all'inizio.

ciauzzzz

----------

## assente

sono passato dalla penultima versione di xorg alla 6.8 e onestamente devo dire che è instabilissima.. con Firefox si blocca OGNI sito che carico!!!

Adesso ho disabilitato i driver nvidia e funzionicchia

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> io di solto faccio un
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  xcompmgr

 

La soluzione miglio (anche per non incasinare il file world) e' quello che sta facendo luna80

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ecco, siccome non sono affatto sicura di ciò che ho fatto e non vorrei fare su casini, chiedo a qualcuno se ha voglia di spiegarmi cosa devo fare...

 

Stai andando benissimo, devi aggiungere al file .unmask anche xorg.

/benve: quando dai il full-path dell'ebuild ricorda che non viene memorizzato nel world file.

----------

## Raffo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Stai andando benissimo, devi aggiungere al file .unmask anche xorg.

 

unmask? sicuro?? 

[quote=assente]sono passato dalla penultima versione di xorg alla 6.8 e onestamente devo dire che è instabilissima[/quote]

a me funziona perfettamente...e ho i driver nvidia abilitati...mai un crash.

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /benve: quando dai il full-path dell'ebuild ricorda che non viene memorizzato nel world file.

 

Esatto, è quello che voglio. Non mi va che dando un emerge world mi aggiorni anche cose "spudoratamente" instabili come xcompmgr.

Xorg è un'altro discorso, ma se si aggiorna da una vecchia versione c'è gia nel world

----------

## bustah

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

No such file or directory

??

Penso di aver già installato xorg, non so che ver ma se aggiungo a xorg.conf la sezione 

```
 Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Enable"

     Option "RENDER" "Enable"

 EndSection
```

quando lancio X ottengo un:

```
....

"Extensions" is not a valid sectio name

...
```

e X non parte

----------

## gutter

 *bustah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Devi creare prima la dir e poi il file in questione:

```

mkdir /etc/portage/

touch /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

----------

## bustah

Continua a darmi errore dopo aver modificato come da guida xorg.conf

```
Parse error on line 488 of section Extensions in file /etc/xorg.conf

"Extensions" is not a valid section name.
```

con il codice

```
Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Enable"

     Option "RENDER" "Enable"

 EndSection
```

che ho accodato a /etc/xorg.conf   :Confused: 

----------

## bustah

E' un prolema che può essere legato al xcompmgr  ??

Ho provato come ha fatto luna80 ma ho lo stesso problema suo mentre emergo xcompmgr  (che non ho ben capito a cosa serva...  :Sad:  )

Thx

----------

## assente

 *bustah wrote:*   

> E' un prolema che può essere legato al xcompmgr  ??
> 
> Ho provato come ha fatto luna80 ma ho lo stesso problema suo mentre emergo xcompmgr  (che non ho ben capito a cosa serva...  )
> 
> Thx

 

xcompmgr è il giochino che ti abilita le ombre e le trasparenze   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bustah

 :Very Happy: 

Allora mi serve!

Cmq ho lo stesso problema di luna80, cioè il fatto del mask...

 *Quote:*   

> Stai andando benissimo, devi aggiungere al file .unmask anche xorg.

 

Devo fare così:

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Prima ve lo chiedo xè visto che non so a cosa serve non vorrei fare danni irreparabili con le mie capacità   :Confused: 

P.S.: una volta fatto tolgo xorg da package.unmask?

----------

## gutter

 *bustah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora mi serve!
> 
> Cmq ho lo stesso problema di luna80, cioè il fatto del mask...
> ...

 

Devi usare:

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keyword
```

----------

